

Giftawk – Speech to Gif - _etoxin
http://giftawk.com

======
slavik81
> Please use Google Chrome :)

For those of you, like me, who don't use Chrome, this post appears to have
some samples of giftawk output:

[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/08/19/a-true-
gif-t/](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/08/19/a-true-gif-t/)

~~~
_etoxin
Sadly Google Chrome is the only Browser with the Speech Recognition API.

~~~
abathur
Perhaps your browser suggestion should include this useful info. It's one
thing to say this as a blanket statement to people using old IE versions and
having trouble--or as a recommendation on a site people _need_ access to--but
when trying to show off a thing among a group who make pretty intentional
decisions about what browser to use it's just going to make people shrug and
move on.

~~~
slavik81
It's impressive that literally every comment is about this message. Not a
single person has commented on the actual functionality.

------
SimeVidas
FYI The smiley only makes it worse. Brad Frost has recently written a post
about how important it is to write user-friendly error messages (
[https://medium.com/@thomasfuchs/how-to-write-an-error-
messag...](https://medium.com/@thomasfuchs/how-to-write-an-error-
message-883718173322) ). If Chrome is required, at least tell me why.

------
noja
> Please use Google Chrome :)

:( Please avoid lock-in

------
dizzyviolet
>Please use Google Chrome:)

No, because I don't normally use that browser. So, I guess the user doesn't
get to know why, will just ignore the site and move on to something else.

I _do_ actually know, but I'm pointing out the major problem from the user's
perspective. If a everyday non-technical person visits, they're just going to
assume the page is broken. You usually only get one (very short) attempt at
getting the user interested enough to interact with your site.

They should be displaying the simple explanation why their site won't work on
Firefox, IE, Safari, Opera, etc.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
> Please use Google Chrome :)

Nope.

------
jevgeni
> Please use Google Chrome :)

I don't care then.

